# schooner



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

here is a picture of my


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

jg grant said:


> here is a picture of my


Looks like you've drunk the contents and washed the glass, mate!

Taff


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Funny, it was there last night.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Has it sunk?

Bob


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Correct Bob I have sunk schooners, middies, ponies, pints, quarts,jugs and assorted spirits with enthusiasm. Tequila only once in the Occy, Vulcan lane Auckland after which on leaving I exited through the window because I missed the door and then drove home to the North shore using the fine tuned Mark one eyeball to eliminate those nasty double white lines someone put on the bridge.
Incidentally, but not on the same night on the Auckland harbour bridge I was headed for the North shore and I had to dodge someone someone coming South on my side of the bridge! How can that happen? Is there enough tequila? I don't do any of that any more but that was the early seventies.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

"Starkle, starkle, little twink,
Who the hell are you I think.
I'm not under what you call
The alcofluence of incohol.
I'm just a little slort of sheep,
I'm not drunk like thinkle peep.
I don't know who is me yet,
But the drunker I stand here the longer I get.
So just give me one more fink to drill my cup,
'Cause I got all day sober to Sunday up."


----------

